# poner conector jack al gps



## lordfox (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenas a todos. Me acabo de comprar un gps que esta bastante bien pero me he encontrado con un problema y es que no tiene saldia para auriculares. Mi idea es poder utilizar el gps como pda asi que me interesa bastante esa salida. Se podría realizar de alguna manera sacando la señal de audio del altavoz pequeño del gps para ponerle un conector jack?? ¿o como podría sacar ese audio?

gracias!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

Podrías intentar sacar del mismo altavoz, prueba desconectandolo y conectar un auricular a ver qué pasa.
Sino, tienes que rastrear dónde está el audio y poner un aplificador pequeño..

Saludos

PD: Si no entendes mucho, subi una foto


----------



## lordfox (Ago 6, 2011)

pero en los aparatos normales que tienen conector jack que sistema usan para que cuando se conecta el jack se desconecten los altavoces y cuando se desengancha el jack vuelvan a sonar?


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola, el mismo jack posee contactos que, al ingresar el plug, desconecta el parlante y al retirarlo vuelve a conectarse el parlante.
Sds.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2011)

lordfox dijo:


> Me acabo de comprar un gps que esta bastante bien .......



Te recuerdo amigo que si manipulas un dispositívo nuevo, tendras un problema a la hora de que lo cubra la garantía.

Saludos.


----------



## lordfox (Ago 6, 2011)

Si he entendido bien con sólo soldar al jack hembra los dos cables del altavoz pequeño del gps(con su correspondiente polaridad) y del jack hembra otra vez al altavoz pequeño ya debería de tener mi salida para auriculares y cuando conectase el auricular abriría el circuito del altavoz pequeño sacando el sonido por los auriculares y quitando los auriculares se cerraría el circuito del altavoz pequeño sacando el audio por éste último.

es correcto?

saludos y gracias



Electronec dijo:


> Te recuerdo amigo que si manipulas un dispositívo nuevo, tendras un problema a la hora de que lo cubra la garantía.
> 
> Saludos.




ya se ya todavía no lo he abierto pero quiero saber si es posible hacerlo porque si no me plantearía descambiarlo ya que esa salida me parece muy útil. No voy a abrirlo todavía.

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2011)

lordfox dijo:


> ..............es correcto?



Totalmente correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## lordfox (Ago 7, 2011)

perfecto entonces muchas gracias!


----------



## diga2299 (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo en este foro. Pase y vi este post.
Me interesa mucho. ¿podrían por favor ilustrar un poco mas la explicacion?.
En mi caso tengo un Garmin Nubi 1690 que originalmente no trae salida de audio, y quiero conectarle un transmisor de Bluetooth, por supuesto para a su vez conectarlo a los Auriculares.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2011)

Bienvenido a FE.



diga2299 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Soy nuevo en este foro. Pase y vi este post.
> Me interesa mucho. ¿podrían por favor ilustrar un poco mas la explicacion?.
> En mi caso tengo un Garmin Nubi 1690 que originalmente no trae salida de audio, y quiero conectarle un transmisor de Bluetooth, por supuesto para a su vez conectarlo a los Auriculares.
> ...



Primero ilustra tu lo que has entendido, lo que tienes y lo que quieres hacer y te vamos ayudando.

Saludos.


----------



## diga2299 (Ago 9, 2011)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta.
Te cuento.
No soy muy experto en estos temas, mas bien me considero como dicen "un manitas". Por eso quizas mi falta de retorica en este campo sea evidente.
Con mis palabras y en virtud de lo que entendí a la explicacion dada anteriormente debería "simplemente" abrir el gps y soldar a cada punto del altavoz (respetando polaridad) un cable que a su vez iria a la hembra jack de 3,5mm.
Es simplemente eso, o deberia colocar algun tipo de resistencia para evitar distorsion.
Si es asi, como calculo cual ponerle. (va en el positivo, verdad?).
El transmisor de bluetooth que tengo visto, justamente tiene un conector macho jack de 3.5mm.
Otra cosa tambien es, ¿solo con esta instalacion, al "enchufar" el macho a la hembra se silencia el altavoz del gps?... creo haber entendido eso ¿no?...

Perdonen el fastidio, pero es que necesito esta posible instalacion para el uso del gps en la moto, y los gps propiamente dichos para moto solo por el hecho de tener transmisor bluetooth (para escuchar las instrucciones en los cascos) es mas de doble de precio..

Muchisimas gracias por el aporte y mas que todo por la simplicidad que me puedan dar a la explicacion.

Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2011)

diga2299 dijo:


> ........ debería "simplemente" abrir el gps y soldar a cada punto del altavoz (respetando polaridad) un cable que a su vez iria a la hembra jack de 3,5mm.



  Fíjate bien en la definición



lordfox dijo:


> Si he entendido bien con sólo soldar al jack  hembra los dos cables del altavoz pequeño del gps(con su correspondiente  polaridad) *y del jack hembra otra vez al altavoz pequeño* ya debería de  tener mi salida para auriculares *y cuando conectase el auricular abriría  el circuito del altavoz pequeño sacando el sonido por los auriculares y  quitando los auriculares se cerraría el circuito del altavoz pequeño  sacando el audio por éste último*



Viste la diferencia.
Dibuja tu el esquema que quieres que te hagamos y así ves tu mismo si lo has entendido.

Sobre lo de la resistencia, no creo que haga falta.

Saludos.


----------



## diga2299 (Ago 9, 2011)

No te entiendo con lo de la definicion (disculpame)...

Bueno, no soy un picasso ....ja! espero saber explicarme...


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2011)

diga2299 dijo:


> No te entiendo con lo de la definicion (disculpame)...



No hacen falta disculpas compañero, me refiero a que compares tu explicaión con la del compañero lordfox (que es la correcta).

Saludos.


----------



## diga2299 (Ago 9, 2011)

Aaaaaaah! ahora ya entendi!.  soy lento, pero llego jejejeje!.

La idea es "intercalar en serie" la conexion antes del altavoz , asi el jack hace como de Relay (perdoname la burda comparacion,) y  cortando el circuito al estar activo...

si es asi gracias muchas gracias. Y en cuanto a las recomendaciones de calibre y hembra a utilizar?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2011)

diga2299 dijo:


> Aaaaaaah! ahora ya entendi!.  soy lento, pero llego jejejeje!.
> 
> La idea es _*"intercalar en serie"*_ la conexion antes del altavoz , asi el jack hace como de Relay (perdoname la burda comparacion,) y  cortando el circuito al estar activo...
> 
> si es asi gracias muchas gracias. Y en cuanto a las recomendaciones de calibre y hembra a utilizar?



 Ahí le has "dao" 

Mejor deducir por uno mismo, a que te lo pongan en bandeja ¿NO?

......3,5mm  ( depende del macho )

Saludos.


----------



## diga2299 (Ago 9, 2011)

Pues nada...

No esperaba menos de este foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------

